# Habanero infused honey



## missybee

Here is one, never tried it

http://www.food.com/recipe/habanero-honey-515

here is a list of different ones

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Habanero+infused+honey+&t=ffsb&ia=recipes


----------



## aunt betty

I made some hot sauce with the Trinidad Moruga Scorpion peppers and am afraid to try it.
The jabanero sauce I made is really good.
Made some with honey.

filled a jelly jar halfway with honey, added some cider vinegar, and then stuffed it with jabaneros. 
It's sweet for a second and then it hits...mmmm
Very good.

In the southern USA they call what I made "peppa sauce".
Vinegar and peppers. Easy peasy.


----------



## SAS

Missybee & aunt betty,

Thank you so much for the info. I plan on making some this weekend. 
I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## blackowl

I've never heard of this but it sounds interesting. Have to try!


----------



## SAS

SAS said:


> Does any body have a good recipe for "Habanero infused honey."
> Not only am I a hobbyist beekeeper, I also grow hot peppers (Habanero & Ghost Peppers). I was asked by a friend to make some Habanero flavored honey. Any help would be appreciated.


Update: I made a few jars of pepper infused honey, after getting some info from a few people.

The first batch didn't have much flavor (couldn't taste the peppers), I think I dried the peppers to much, they where crispy. The next batch, I took them out of the dehydrator when they where leathery, and not brittle. This worked out great, a few days to a week after putting them into pint jars with honey, I tasted it, it was awesome.

I gave a couple jars of my Ghost Pepper Infused Honey to a friend. He used it as a glaze when he barbecued and loved; in fact, he wants more. He also has a friend that wants some from me.


----------



## aunt betty

Also dried some hot peppers and basically soaked them in honey.
The habanero stuff turned out nice and the scorpion honey...so far nobody is brave enough except me and it's good like red hots candy without the cinnamon.


----------



## RayMarler

It sounds like the next step is to add a pinch of cinnamon!


----------



## COAL REAPER

i made some with ghost pepper. its great!
pretty easy. i took like 1/4c of honey out of a pint jar and gentle heated it with the chopped up pepper. then i cut it back into the rest of the pint after straining the bits of pepper out. mixed and set in a whole pepper in for show.
lots of nice pepper test and then the heat comes on. try it on pizza. try it on ice cream, totally blows your sensees with the cold, and the sweet, and then the heat baby! its also really funny to leave out at work next to a bag of chips...


----------



## BoldBee

Infused honey, can you sell this or just gift it?


----------



## ChuckReburn

BoldBee said:


> Infused honey, can you sell this or just gift it?


In Texas it would require a Food Manufacturer Permit.

I had some Habanero infused honey from a friend who's a chef at a local restaurant. Nice effect with the hot and sweet. Said he had simply put a habanero in a 1 gallon jug of honey - I asked how long he had left it there and the response was, "it's still in there."


----------



## BadBeeKeeper

I might have to try this. I keep a hot pepper plant growing in the kitchen, has some nice ripe ones on it now...maybe I'll mince it and see how that works...


----------

